# Which oil to use



## ac19761 (Sep 26, 2008)

hi my jetta is a 2000 2.0 5 speed.
it has 90k on it,the trany has been replaced,dont know how old or how used it is.
when i leave go the gas in any gear coming to a stop i hear a spinning nudging sound....
which oil should i put?if its too old can i still put synthetic?
thanks in advance
f


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Something that doesn't burn off is a good start. What are you using, what climate are you in and what's the consumption like. You def don't need synth in a 2.0. I'd say pick a brand of hi-miles oil you like in 10w-30. Maxlife or GTX HM would be fine, Pennzoil makes a HM oil too.


----------



## ac19761 (Sep 26, 2008)

climate cold winters....using 10w40 for the engine,was wondering what to use in the transmission.
reg or syn...ill go with the basic....


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

In cold, 10w-40 is kind of thick for starting and thick while driving to normal operating temps, as long as 10 miles / 15 minutes. The 2.0 doesn't need the extra visc for anything except to combat consumption, which is better addressed at it source, checking the PCV or freeing stuck rings.

Anyway, 10w-30 is a good bit thinner than 10w-40 and will improve the winter performance of your engine.

As for ATF, the Technical Director at Valvoline published this letter oking Maxlife in some Euro apps. afaik, it's good in all VW trans, but iirc, Jetta trans were not included.

http://store.europarts-sd.com/MaxLife_ATF_Letter.pdf

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-ATF-Automatic-Transmission-Fluid-in-a-VW-01M

This thread from vortex references Mobil 1 ATF now carrying the ZF 71447 spec that later Audi and Passat have. I'd probably flush it out with cheap Dexron III and run it for a while and then replace with an expensive fluid.

As I'm typing this I realize you have a manual trans. lol. You need a GL-4. Redline is just about the best. You could use any of the MTL products. MTL 70w-80, 75w-85 or MT-90. I'd use the MTL 70w-80 in a trans connected to a 2.0. If you want a dino fluid, anything with "Syncromesh"' on it is fine, nice and thin. Pennzoil or GM, but I would use Redline MTL. 

I like to use dino oils in non-turbo engines, but synthetic trans lubes are well worth the money.


----------



## ac19761 (Sep 26, 2008)

thank you very much.will follow rcomendation mtl 70w80.
f


----------

